# Need 4 qt saucepan



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

My 12 year old Adcraft 4 qt saucepan developed a leak indirectly due to burnt food and I need a replacement. The quality I need is just that, Adcraft, and neither Mauviel nor All-Clad. Yet, I seem to be having much difficulty finding a replacement. Any good sites that you list would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Are they still making the 4 qt? I looked around and could only find the 4 1/2 qt

Adcraft 4 1/2 Qt Stainless Steel Saucepan (Adcraft ADCP-7545), Restaurant Cookware: Fry Pans, Stock Pots, Bain Maries and More

This is the link to their site:

Adcraft

I hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Darn! I hate it when a well-loved piece of cookware goes to the great stove in the sky. Even if it wasn't a such a much pan to begin with you get fond of them. For instance, I've got an aluminum 12" chicken fryer and an aluminum Windsor pan I got from Smart and Final which, in the greater scheme of pots and pans, are cheap Chinese junk. But they sure work for me.

Your Adcraft: Aluminum? Stainless with a sintered aluminum disk on the bottom?

Either way, there's nothing remarkable about Adcraft. As you said, it's neither Mauviel nor All-Clad. It's mid-grade pro cookware, and fairly fungible, and you should be able to find something suitable at any decent restaurant supply. 

And really, there's nothing wrong with similar home cook stuff. "On sale" works just fine, and "deep discount" is even better.

That said, googling the search terms "adcraft cookware," got pages of hits. The first few I looked at it didn't have what I guess is the exact pan in question; but then I don't what the exact pan in question is either.

My best advice is that if you can't find it without too much trouble, get something else. Personally I tend to gravitate towards Vollrath and Lincoln, but there's nothing special about their mid level stuff either. Alla time same same.

BDL


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BDL stated:<<Stainless with a sintered aluminum disk on the bottom?>>

Yes. But here's the replacement that I intend to get.

Meant mostly for cooking corn on the cob and reducing Koko's very homemade chicken stock and glace de veau.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Koko -- Very nice indeed.

BDL


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Thank you, Missyj.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

You're welcome. I like the pot you chose. Very reasonable too


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

By happy chance, the just-published _Cook's Illustrated_ has a review of 4-qt saucepans. The $195 AllClad came out on top, as usual.

The _very_ close runner-up was the Cuisinart MultiClad at $70. CI's considered opinion was: buy the Cuisinart and put the left-over $125 in your piggy bank. eace:

The priciest pots, $200 Viking, $275 Demeyere, and the $385 Mauviel all rated "not recommended" for their performance characteristics, and not just for the sky-high price.

Mike :laser:


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Amazon has some amazing deals today....thanks.


----------



## dantheman (Feb 13, 2010)

MikeLM;296407 said:


> By happy chance, the just-published _Cook's Illustrated_ has a review of 4-qt saucepans. The $195 AllClad came out on top, as usual.
> 
> I've been buying my All Clad at TJ Maxx and Home Goods for half price or less in some cases. They may be a little marked up, but they cook the same. I've had them for a little while and they are nothing less than amazing to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

An update:

After a few weeks of use, I've decided to give the 4 qt Cuisinart pan to a friend of mine because of the narrow handle.  Although extremely well constructed, the Cuisinart pan offeres very little stability once held in the hand and food could conceivably be accidentally dumped out should an unexpected tilt occur.  And instead I opted for the 4 1/2 qt (note 4 1/2 qt) saucepan made by Winco.; it's handle offers a much larger diameter and feels much more stable in my hand and the overall pan is equally well-made.


----------

